# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012



## xfishbonex (1. Juli 2012)

Leute sie sind fett :k viel glück an euch


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Erster :vik:3 fette bomben heut morgen :k



Mehr Geht nicht


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Erster :vik:3 fette bomben heut morgen :k
> Anhang anzeigen 185397
> 
> Mehr Geht nicht



Haben wir schon wieder den ersten April?:q.........fettes Petri#h


----------



## ole van der see (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

petri...schöne fishe!
war bis zur geisterstunde auch los....nix nicht ein zupfer!
was für ein muster brachte dir die schönheiten?
TL ole#h


----------



## OssiHWI (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



ole van der see schrieb:


> was für ein muster brachte dir die schönheiten?



Die olle Fischgrete kann nur mit einem Muster. Pattegrisen wird es mal wieder gewesen sein...

Petri Alter, dann hast ja mal richtig abgeräumt. Du sollst das nicht immer so wörtlich nehmen wenn ich am Telefon zu dir sage, dass du anständig was raushauen sollst ;-)


----------



## stefan08 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Petri Alter#h geiles ding Andre sei es dir verdient:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



ole van der see schrieb:


> petri...schöne fishe!
> war bis zur geisterstunde auch los....nix nicht ein zupfer!
> was für ein muster brachte dir die schönheiten?
> TL ole#h


 ers war die pattegrisen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

André Du Sack :q  fettes Petri 

feine, gut genährte Sommerfische #6
Wenn ich denn endlich meinen Garten fertig habe,
dann greife ich auch wieder an.....vielleicht nächstes 
Wochenende #h  und dann ist ja auch bald Urlaub |rolleyes


----------



## gallus (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen, großer Haubentaucher 
Warum fängst du eigentlich immer nur kleine Fische?

@Dorschdiggler ; wer den Garten im Januar beackert, hat im März Zeit..


----------



## venni-kisdorf (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Glückwunsch zu den 3 schönen .... 

Ich muss heute noch eine schicht machen arbeiten bis 20 uhr ... und morgen früh um halb 3 gehts ab an die Dänische Küste ... 

ich will auch so schöne mefo´s 

bericht folgt 

Gruß und Petri 
Stephan


----------



## laxvän (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Dickes Petri zu den 3 Silberbarren.
Das motiviert mich es am nächsten Wochenende auch wieder zu probieren.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Petri Heil Andre´
ich habe ab nächste Woche auch Zeit die Nächte im Wasser zu verbringen 
kannst du was zu den äußeren Umständen schreiben zb Wind ,Welle,Wurfentfernung ;+


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Hallo Reiner 
wind ne 1 süd ententeich  fliege pattegrisen 
wurf weite egal fische ca 10 vor meine füßen voll drauf 
in der rinne haben sie gebissen


----------



## venni-kisdorf (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

So bin auch wieder Zurück heute morgen um halb 3 ging der wecker schnell die sachen ins auto und ab ging es nach ALS/DK leider doch zu spät losgekommen denn als ich um halb 4 dort war war es schon so hell das ich nicht mal im ansatz eine lampe brauchte naja  rute zusammen gesteckt angezogen und ab ans wasser und ich sag auch da ging einiges ausserhalb meiner Wurfweite konnte ich innerhalb von 10 min 3 Fische ausmachen die sich mit freudensprüngen zeigten... kurz nach 5 schlug es bei mir ein, eine sehr kampfstarke 48cm Forelle danach sind noch 2 Forellen direkt neben mir gebuckelt welche ich leider nicht überreden konnte meine Fliege zu nehmen und wie durch Zauberhand war keine Aktivität mehr an der Oberfläche zu erkennen als die Sonne über den Bäumen erschien.... hmmm

Kurz die fakten

Wo: Als/DK

Wetter : Trocken, 0 wind, 14 grad steigend

Wasser: Glatt wie nichts 

Womit: Fliege

Was: 1x Silber 48cm .

Das nächste mal wird die Nacht Durchgefischt
 :m 

Allen Anderen Petrie heil oder Gratulation zum fisch haut was raus  ...


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Du muß noch früher ins wasser bei mir fing es an um 2 uhr 2uhr 30  recht früh aber wenn man sich die nacht um die ohren haut mit grillen und einbischen ruhn am strand denn schockt das schon 
PETRI ZUM SOMMER FISCH 
und sag mal die sommer fische gehen ab wie schmitz katze :g


----------



## venni-kisdorf (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

da geb ich dir recht, die gehen ab wie ne rakete musste die auch über die rolle drillen was ja im frühjahr eher selten ist ausser es ist ne ü55, Naja die sind halt im sommer voll gefressen und haben power...  

ja das nechste mal gehts abends schon an den strand wollte ich gestern / heute eigentlich auch schon machen aben wenn man bis acht arbeitet dachte ich mir ein par std schlaf sind warscheinlich besser...  

dir auch petri zu deinen schönen ... 

Gruß


----------



## OssiHWI (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Heute: 3.30 Uhr -8 Uhr
Wo: westlich von HRO
Was: Meerforelle 40 cm C&R
Womit: Pattegrisen 
Wetter: wolkenlos
Wasser: klar und ausreichend vorhanden

Sonstiges: Meine Erste auf Fliege:l

den genauen Bericht und Bilder gibt es HIER! Viel Spaß beim Lesen. Über ein "gefällt mir" würde ich mich sehr freuen...:vik:


----------



## kühkopfangler (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Hallo,

in Norwegen schwammen bis zu 6 Stück gleichzeitig immer vorm Steg neben einem Süßwasserzufluss. Sie waren ca. 50 cm groß, kamen mir aber sehr dürr vor. Versuchte es mal ne Stunde mit Garnelen, dies brachte aber nur Pollack... ließ dann lieber davon ab. 

Holger


----------



## Steinbuttt (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Sonstiges: Meine Erste auf Fliege:l


 
Hi Ossi,

dickes Petri Heil zur ersten "Fliegen-Mefo"!#6

Meine erste steht mir noch bevor und ich hoffe, daß ich das dieses Jahr auch noch hinbekomme!:q
Habe meine ersten "Mefo-Fliegen-Versuche" im letzten April gestartet!

Ich wünsch Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg mit der Fliegenrute!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## stichi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Nachtrag von Freitag Nacht.
Spiegelglatte Ostsee,Mond schien ins Wasser.Gegen 23.30Uhr schöner Biss auf einen Hinterhergeschleppten FX 9
Wobbler.Die gute kam sofort aus dem Wasser gesprungen und konnte nach ca.5min gekeschert werden.
54cm bei 1,7 Kg.:vik:


----------



## Tino (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> den genauen Bericht und Bilder gibt es HIER! Viel Spaß beim Lesen. Über ein "gefällt mir" würde ich mich sehr freuen...:vik:




Sehr schöner Bericht von eurer Tour und dickes Petri zu deiner "Ersten Fliegenmefo".

"Gefällt mir" hab ich gedrückt,bin aber (zum Glück) nicht beim Fratzenbuch angemeldet.

Konnte dir somit leider nichts Gutes tun.


----------



## rudini (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Heute: 3.30 Uhr -8 Uhr
> Wo: westlich von HRO
> Was: Meerforelle 40 cm C&R
> Womit: Pattegrisen
> ...




Goil!!
Ick will auch!!


Hat jemand vllt nen Handteil fürne Aspire BX 10-30g abzugeben??...unbedingt melden!!
Danke


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Hey Ossi, |wavey:

auch von mir ein Petri zur ersten "Fliegenmefo"! #6
Und wenn dann erstmal die ü 60 auf die Fliege knallt, dann ..... :vik:
 Allen anderen Erfolgreichen auch ein dickes Petri! #6

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hey Ossi, |wavey:
> 
> auch von mir ein Petri zur ersten "Fliegenmefo"! #6
> Und wenn dann erstmal die ü 60 auf die Fliege knallt, dann ..... :vik:
> ...


es muß nicht umbeding ne 60 sein es langt auch ne schöne 50 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

immer ruhig meine jungen Jedi....:m ich arbeite ja dran :vik:


----------



## venni-kisdorf (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

so sachen sind gepackt nun noch schnell zur Arbeit bis 16 uhr dann zum Angelshop was essen nen kollegen abholen und ab an die küste bis es dunkel geworden ist und wieder hell wird :vik:  und ich möchte ne fette kampfstarke mefo drillen  ...  

Bericht Folgt 

Allen fängern dickes Petri  ..


----------



## schedi3 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Heute: 3.30 Uhr -8 Uhr
> Wo: westlich von HRO
> Was: Meerforelle 40 cm C&R
> Womit: Pattegrisen
> ...




nicht vergessen mindestens 45cm


----------



## OssiHWI (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



schedi3 schrieb:


> nicht vergessen mindestens 45cm



ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für den Hinweis!#c

Nicht vergessen C&R bedeutet soviel wie schwimmen gelassen #6


----------



## Ostseestipper (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für den Hinweis!#c
> 
> Nicht vergessen C&R bedeutet soviel wie schwimmen gelassen #6


 
Jepp, .. hab´s gesehen, die Trutte schwimmt wieder und darf weiter wachsen.
Außerdem war der Jung so voll mit Glückshormonen:vik:|bla::vik::z, der hätte auch ´ne 80-er wieder schwimmen lassen.

Nochmal dickes Petri Basti. #6

Gruß Mark

P.S.: Ich warte noch auch den Rückwärts-Salto ...


----------



## saeboe (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Petri an die Fänger

War dann auch mal wieder los. 
Start ca. 3.30 Uhr
Wind fast null 
Strömung fast null 
2 x gesilbert und noch 2 Bisse versemmelt. 
alles in ca. 45 Minuten, dann war alles vorbei. 

1 x 48 cm habe ich entnommen. Schöner kampfstarker Sommerfisch.


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Hallo Kai wie war dein urlaub  meld dich mal #x
petri heil zur schönheit


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Gestern fuhr ich um 20 Uhr los nach Ostholstein, um eine Sommermefo zu fangen.
Um 22:00 Uhr war ich an dem für mich neuen Spot angekommen.
20cm welle schräg von rechts, Wind drei bis vier schräg von rechts.   
(Na, wo war ich?)
Mefo-Kindergarten tobt vor meiner Nase, aber die will ich nicht.
Köder: Hansen Silver Arrow 18g, geiles Teil.
22:30 nach zwei Anfassern erster Biss, hängt, 2 min Drill, Mefo ca 50cm, leider leicht gefärbt und 
feste Schuppen. Also: C&R.
Dann um 23 Uhr erster Dorsch, ca 40cm, aus der Hand gerutscht.
Danach Flaute bis 0:30, Nickerchen bis 2:30.
Umbau auf Sbiro, Magnus Schwarz/Rot.
Tüddel, tüddel, ab ins Wasser: 3:30 Uhr dann endlich der Biss, hängt sofort,
3 min Drill, 54cm Sommermefo! Geil!
Danach noch zwei Zwillingsbrüder vom ersten Dorsch um 5:30 Uhr, bei vollem Tageslicht! 
Auch aus der Hand gerutscht.

Geiler Tag!!  :vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Petri heil zum erfolgreichen Sommernachtstraum....


----------



## laxvän (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Da hat sich der Trip ja wirklich gelohnt.
Dickes Petri von mir#6


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

so hab auch endlich ausgeschlafen die nacht war ja recht kurz stand um 9 uhr auf deutscher Flensburger förde seite im Wasser wind im rücken 3bft abnehmend um 23 uhr dann ententeich. 
Um 1.30 war dann schluss denn der himmel zog sich zu es wurde richtig dunkel und der regen wind usw setzte wieder ein. gefangen na klar eine mefo 49 cm auf meine super nacht spezial fliege .... fotos folgen noch da ich sie erst noch vom handy rippen muss .... 

Allen anderen fängern ein dickes Petri .. 
LG


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

nachtrag foto allerdings nicht so gute quali da dunkel und handy foto .... 49 cm und blank....  :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Gestern fuhr ich um 20 Uhr los nach Ostholstein, um eine Sommermefo zu fangen.
> Um 22:00 Uhr war ich an dem für mich neuen Spot angekommen.
> 20cm welle schräg von rechts, Wind drei bis vier schräg von rechts.
> (Na, wo war ich?)
> ...


das Foto vom dorsch find ich geiler wie das foto von der hässlichen mefo :q mein tip war mal wieder gold wert 
glückwunsch ich musste ja leider arbeiten 
dewr dorsch sieht auf den foto echt toll aus tolle gold farbe 
alter wir #x


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> nachtrag foto allerdings nicht so gute quali da dunkel und handy foto .... 49 cm und blank.... :vik:


 sauber zeig mal deine killer fliege


----------



## saeboe (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Na Da geht doch was. 
Petri den Fängern 

AW: Urlaub

Gestaltete sich schwieriger als gedacht. 
Ich war 10 Tage an der Gaula zum Lachsfischen. Mit neuer Zweihand,Rolle und neuen Schussköpfen ging es hoch motiviert richtung Norden. Der Fluss hatte viel zu viel Wasser. 
Entwerder es regnete oder bei Sonne kam Schmelzwasser von den Bergen. Beides nichgt vörderlich für die Fischerei. 
Bis Dato wurden nur 3 Lachse unter 3 Kilo gefangen. Alles Andere war darüber. Durchschnitt ca 8 Kilo. 

Viel wurde mit Wurm oder Blinker gefangen. Mit der Fliege waren schwere Sinkschnüre angesagt. Kein schönes Werfen. 

Einen Lachs konnte ich jedoch für mich verbuchen. Mit 4 Kilo ein wirklich starker Kämpfer. 

Die zweite Chance habe ich vertan, weil ich ca. 5 Minuten zu früh aus dem Wasser gegangen bin. Ein Schwede hinter mir hat sich um so mehr über seinen 10 Kilo Fisch gefreut. 
siehe Bilder...............


----------



## venni-kisdorf (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> sauber zeig mal deine killer fliege




Hey Pssssst hab da mal mit der  "Schwarzen Zigarre" gefischt....  

aber verrate es keinem   :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Gruß 
Stephan


Hey saeboe sehr schöner Lachs petri...


----------



## Ickeforelle (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Ich lebe auch noch und angeln war ich auch mal wieder mit einem Bekannten er hat auch gleich das Tagesziel erreicht und überboten.
Das sind von den Fliegen die ich zur Zeit am Åelva fische. Die andere sind geheim und dürfen nicht fotografiert werden.
Aber eins ist sicher keine davon ist PINK

Gruss Sascha


----------



## timo85 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Moin moin
muss* LEIDER* meine Mefoausrüstüng verkaufen!!Hierbei handelt es sich 
um meine Guideline Hose(atmungsaktive) gr L Simms Schuhe gr 44-45
Guideline Watgürtel Alu Mefokescher und ich schätze mal ca 5-6 Blinkerboxen mit ca 60-70 Blinkern

Bei interesse einfach ne PN schicken dann gibt es fotos etc und man kann sich mal übern preis unterhalten

Ps ich weiß falsches forum bestimmt ....

MFG Timo


----------



## raku (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Moin, Moin 

an die Meefo Spezies. Bin für 14 Tage in Heiligenhafen-/ Fehmarn.
Wo geht man da am besten Nachts auf Mefo. Gibt es da Strände die zu empfehlen sind?


Gruß

raku


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

moinsen...war heute mal am tag los.schauen ob was beißt.habe innerhalb von 2 stunden, 4 kleine mefos gefangen.war etwa 10km von flensburg entfernt angeln.hatte noch etliche bisse,wobei 2 ganz gut waren.alle mefos waren so um die 35cm.gibt keine fotos,da sie wieder schwimmen...werde nächste woche mal ne ganze nacht gehen,auf dorsch und mefo...also bis denne..achso,köder war ne patte-griesen    tschüssen


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

moinsen....da isser wieder.war heute nochmal los.welle von vorne.gebissen hat es dennoch.etliche fehlbisse gehabt,anfasser.am ende waren es 5 mefos,1-30er.3-35er und eine 48er  ,eine 60er ist mir nach harten kampf ausgestiegen...  .werde nächste woche nochmal angreifen.fotos gibt es keine,schwimmen alle wieder.war wieder um flensburg unterwegs.bis die tage....  tschüssen


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



raku schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> an die Meefo Spezies. Bin für 14 Tage in Heiligenhafen-/ Fehmarn.
> Wo geht man da am besten Nachts auf Mefo. Gibt es da Strände die zu empfehlen sind?
> ...


Heiligenhafen ist gut steinwarder bis dazendorf super mefo platz fehmarn 
die ganze insel kannst du beangeln 
endweder in der dämmerung oder ganz frühmorgens 
ich teste das heute mal für dich :q


----------



## astratrinker (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Moin, hab vom boot aus am mittwoch auf dorsch geangelt. Mit wobbler dann beim schleppen ne schoene 60er mefo gefangen. Geiles teil.


----------



## raku (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

xfishbonex

Jau, probiere mal aus. Werde mit meinem kurzen morgen Abend das erste mal losziehen. Was meinst du genau mit Steinwarder? In Richtung Steilküste Heiligenhafen oder die Richtung DLRG Station.

Gruß

Raku


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



raku schrieb:


> xfishbonex
> 
> Jau, probiere mal aus. Werde mit meinem kurzen morgen Abend das erste mal losziehen. Was meinst du genau mit Steinwarder? In Richtung Steilküste Heiligenhafen oder die Richtung DLRG Station.
> 
> ...


richtung steilküste muß du wandern #6achso test bestanden heute morgen um 3uhr 30 


ca 40 und tschüß


----------



## Ickeforelle (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Petri André. 

Kannst du nachts nicht schlafen, oder teibt dich der Virus raus??

Ich muss jetzt mal was sagen, ich finde es gut das du mit guten Stellen nicht hinter dem Berg hälst, weil meiner Meinung nach die Fische allen gehören und es auch genug Platz für alle gibt.
Wenn mich hier einer fragt, sage ich ihm auch meine besten Plätze, warum auch nicht.
Sollten einige hier im Forum mal drüber nachdenken wie sie angefangen haben. 
Ich habe damals auch meine ersten Fische in der Mitte der 90er an Stellen gefangen die mir der eine oder andere damals sagte. Klar kommt es auch zum totalen Hype auf gute Stellen. ist doch aber ok. Der Tag hat 24h und die Woche 7 Tage das reguliert sich auch alles wieder. 
Habe mich damals auch geärgert wenn an meiner Lieblingsstelle in der Heikendorferbucht Kitzeberger Seite plötzlich morgens um 06.00 Uhr 7 Leute aus HH auftauchten, aber so ist es nun mal und sie hatten 100km Anreise und ich nur 4min mit dem Fahrrad. 

Gruß Sascha 

André wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende, bin dann mal weg Lachs und Co ärgern.
Hier mein Angelplatz für heute 65.13477º N  12.63284º O
Also wer Lust hat einfach kurz vorbei kommen freuen mich immer über Nette Leute.


----------



## raku (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> richtung steilküste muß du wandern #6achso test bestanden heute morgen um 3uhr 30
> Anhang anzeigen 186471
> 
> ca 40 und tschüß



Petri zu dem Fisch.

Fischt Du mit Blinker oder mit Fliege.
Werde heute Abend am Leuchtturm anfangen und dann mal schaun


Gruß

Raku


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> Petri André.
> Sollten einige hier im Forum mal drüber nachdenken wie sie angefangen haben.



Das willst Du nicht wirklich... 
Dann gäbe es nämlich von so manchem hier gar keine Info. So haben nämlich auch einige angefangen (meiner einer inklusive). Ist scheinbar für die Generation Angelführer schwer nachzuempfinden, entspricht aber der Realität. 

Es steht Dir ja frei mit Plätzen hausieren zu gehen aber wie kommst Du auf die Idee, andere müssten es genauso machen?


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



raku schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Fisch.
> 
> Fischt Du mit Blinker oder mit Fliege.
> Werde heute Abend am Leuchtturm anfangen und dann mal schaun
> ...


 Mit fliege fisch mal mit spiro #6im sommer hast du mehr chancen denn 
viel glück und hau was raus


----------



## stefan08 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Heute Morgen um 2.40 uhr 46 cm Silber und eine verloren ,und ein knapp 50er Dorsch,diverse kleine dazu,alle auf Spiro mit Andres geheim geheim geheim Fliege:qVaters hat ein 60er Dorsch,und 2 Mefos verloren.
hat echt Spaß gemacht #6


----------



## raku (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

So,

heute in Steinwarder gewese, von 20-22:30Uhr.
Ein Dorsch 40cm ist hängengeblieben. Schwimmt aber wieder.

@xfischbonex  Welche Fliege, Farbe? habe Schwarz, Pink, Schwarz Pink etc.
 als Beifänger immer am Seitenarm.

Gruß

Raku


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Schwarz ist gut für die nacht und pink am frühen morgen 
geh mal von leuchturm links runter bis zur spitze das istr ein riff 
da geht immer was in der dämmerung 
oder ganz frühmorgens 
und wenn du um die ecke gehts siehts du das große riff 
da kannst du bestimmt 10 bis 30 meter rausgehen 
das ist auch sexy 
so nun aber los hau was raus


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

moin..kurzer nachtrag von heut morgen.war um flensburg unterwegs.angelzeit war von 3.30uhr 6uhr.das wasser hat gebrodelt vor fisch.fliege war polar magnus.am ende waren etliche austeiger,2 30er und ne 44er,die nach nen kurzen foto wieder schwimmen durfte.achja 2 dorsche waren auch noch drin....bis denne#h


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Petri Heil #6die sieht ganz schön fett aus :k


----------



## Boerni85 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Moin,
ich hab gestern in der Kieler Förde einen etwas ungewöhnlichen Fang gemacht...
Ist einem von euch auch schonmal so einer an den Haken gegangen (in der Ostsse)? Gefangen hab ich ihn beim Heringsangeln auf nen schwarz/silbernen Snaps der als Blei gedient hat!!!
Petri Heil weiterhin!
Gruß
Börni


----------



## Scaara (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Hey Boerni,
da wir zusammen los waren muss ich meinen Fang ja auch noch Posten. Immerhin meine erste Mefo :vik:


----------



## raku (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

@xfishbonex

Leider komme ich z.Z. nicht zum Fischen, habe mir gestern aber mal die 
Steilküste von oben angeschaut, bei Windstille. Da wird einem einiges
schon wesentlich klarer.....

Hättest Du Lust, dass wir uns hier mal treffen??

Gruß

Raku

PS: Der Vodafone Stick funktioniert hier echt bescheiden
      Bin also nicht jeden Tag online


----------



## magnus12 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> ich hab gestern in der Kieler Förde einen etwas ungewöhnlichen Fang gemacht...
> i



Glückwunsch, schöner Fisch! Die leicht angekauten Brust-und Rückenflossen deuten darauf hin das irgendein Zucht-oder Mastbetreib im Hinterland das Tierchen extra für euch besetzt hat :m, ist doch nett!#6
habt Ihr denn auch Heringe gefangen?

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



Scaara schrieb:


> Hey Boerni,
> da wir zusammen los waren muss ich meinen Fang ja auch noch Posten. Immerhin meine erste Mefo :vik:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 186698



Petri zu Deiner 1. Meerforelle. #6
Versuch beim fotografieren zu vermeiden, dass der Fisch mit Blutsspuren "verziert" ist. 
Kurz Wasser rüber und die Schöne blitzt im Sonnenlicht. #6

Viel Erfolg für die Zukunft. #6

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> ...Versuch beim fotografieren zu vermeiden, dass der Fisch mit Blutsspuren "verziert" ist.
> Kurz Wasser rüber und die Schöne blitzt im Sonnenlicht. ...



Wasser oder Photoshop !  

Auch von mir "petri" zur ersten !


----------



## MeFo_83 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

heute börgerende: 1 mal untermaß und eine ca 60+ vorm belly ausgestiegen mit nem hohem sprung aus dem O2...
Petri für die die welche fangen bzw landen konnten!!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

moinsen....war heute morgen mal los.leider nur 2-ca.35er...die aber natürlich wieder schwimmen durften.etliche anfasser verhauen.am schönsten war es aber,als 3 drei schweinswale 30m vor mir auftauchten  .bgolli(björn),schönen urlaub bei mir zu hause....tschüssen


----------



## DavidsFishin (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

Wathose ich freu mich riesig für dich!!! Der Junge weiß wo der Hammer hängt!!

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Session!!! Bin in zwei Wochen wieder am Start!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*

moinsen david.zeit wirds ja auch....war heute mal mit freundin los  haben frühstück am wasser gegessen.war sehr schön.nebenbei noch angel ausgeschmissen.und siehe da,nach ein paar anfassern gab es nochmal ne 35er  werde die tage nochmal los,bevor mein urlaub zu ende ist  ....david,bis bald...tschüssen


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2012*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Wasser oder Photoshop !
> 
> Auch von mir "petri" zur ersten !



Hey Mario, #h

Hast ja recht. #6

Mit Wasser kenne ich mich aus, mit dem .... Dings da ... Photoshop absolut nicht. Deshalb kam es mir nicht mal ins Gedächnis. :q

TL

Rolf   #h


----------

